# No meat



## bomb_r2 (Jun 4, 2018)

Next week I'll be switching to a NO MEAT DIET for medical reasons.  I plan to be on this diet for 2-4 weeks after 2 weeks i will slowly incorporate meat into my diet every other day 

I will eat
Salads
Carrots 
Celery 
Yams
Almonds
Sunflower seeds 
Brown rice
Oatmeal ( almond milk instead of whole) 

Potatoes 
Grapes 
Strawberries
Lemons
Broccoli no cheese 
Peanut butter 
Cherries 

I am doing this to lower my uric acid and attempt to stabilize my blood sugar . I also hope to lose some body fat in the process 

Currently 
5`11
185.7 pounds
12-14% body fat ( some ab definition) 
36 jeans baggy can pull off without unbuttoning 

Waking blood sugar 76
Bedtime blood sugar 96

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (Jun 4, 2018)

Do what you gotta do bro, but if alkalinity is what your after do a couple tbsp.'s of organic apple cider vinegar mixed with 8-10oz of water and slam that down first thing in the morning and 15-20min before any meal that might cause digestive distress. Eat plenty of broccoli and drink plenty of water along with avoiding sugar of any kind. I grew up thinking that fruit juice was healthy, now I know better. No meat = no gains. Humans are carnivores.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm not worried about gains.  Odd to say 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2018)

how are you going to get enough protein?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

Nice sacrifice! Add some protein


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jun 25, 2018)

I was going low protein,  moderate fat and high carb

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 7, 2018)

This is good choice.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jul 7, 2018)

I am currently only eating about 3-5oz of meat a day.  I overdid it and my back is killing me.  Pinched nerve in my shoulder and lower back.  Im working on becoming a vegetarian 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## blergs. (Jul 9, 2018)

T Woods said:


> Do what you gotta do bro, but if alkalinity is what your after do a couple tbsp.'s of organic apple cider vinegar mixed with 8-10oz of water and slam that down first thing in the morning and 15-20min before any meal that might cause digestive distress. Eat plenty of broccoli and drink plenty of water along with avoiding sugar of any kind. I grew up thinking that fruit juice was healthy, now I know better. No meat = no gains. Humans are carnivores.


Complete bullshit lol.... carnivores ... lol let me guess because of the canin teeth? .. yeah .. ok... look at  gorillas diet... 
I have not eaten meat in over 10 years and am bigger than most at the gym. its about IQ and good diet...  You DO NOT need meat...  just


----------



## blergs. (Jul 9, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I am currently only eating about 3-5oz of meat a day.  I overdid it and my back is killing me.  Pinched nerve in my shoulder and lower back.  Im working on becoming a vegetarian
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


You can do it man.. dont listen to people that have never tried it or tried and failed..  its very doable trust me... Don't get discouraged .. it is healthier IMO


----------

